# Fenix HL16



## Swedpat (Jul 30, 2017)

I am surprised that there is still no discussion about this new headlamp from Fenix. Earlier I considered to get HL15 but I don't like 2AAA choice of batteries(and know that some other don't like it either). HL16 is powered by a single AA which is a better choice and it uses a neutral white LED. Red light and 4, 30 and 70lm I find to be great mode spacing. I think HL16 is an excellent choice for a portable - bring with you everywhere - headlamp.


----------



## terjee (Jul 30, 2017)

I agree entirely that 1xAA is preferable over 2xAAA. Do you have the light? I'd love to read a review. 
I wouldn't consider it for a primary light for hiking, but for EDC like you mentioned, borrow to others, primary for younger kids, backup, night-reading and so on, it seems interesting. 
Sure, top-shelf and "best in class" lights are cool, but they're not always the right tool for the job.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 30, 2017)

terjee said:


> I agree entirely that 1xAA is preferable over 2xAAA. Do you have the light? I'd love to read a review.
> I wouldn't consider it for a primary light for hiking, but for EDC like you mentioned, borrow to others, primary for younger kids, backup, night-reading and so on, it seems interesting.
> Sure, top-shelf and "best in class" lights are cool, but they're not always the right tool for the job.



No, I don't have it yet. But I seriously consider to get it. Not because I personally really need it when I already have Zebralight H52w.
But I think HL16 is a better choice for "normal"(not flashlight addicted) people with the less complicated UI. As a gift, and of course I find no disadvantage to add another single AA headlamp to my collection. Only negative thing with HL16 is the intended advantage for children use: the requirement of a wrench to change the battery means you need to bring the wrench with you for travelling(very easy to lose such a small tool). If it's not possible to use the headlamp without the secure lock? I am not sure about how it works here.


----------



## terjee (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah, I'd note that in the con-column. Not a deal breaker though, for home-use in a well stocked home it shouldn't be a problem, and some of us brings lettermans when we go hiking, so still field-fixable. And even at high, there's still 3 hours with a decent NiMH. HMM.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 30, 2017)

I like that Fenix made this headlamp with sensible levels and decent runtime even at highest mode instead of competing in the lumen race!


----------



## terjee (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah, definitively agree. I find myself having stopped paying attention to the lumen race, at least most of the time. "Just right" is much better than "as much as possible". Besides, there are other things to focus on as well, like tint and CRI. Beyond enough lumens, they matter so much more for actual use I think.


----------



## Sharpie (Jul 30, 2017)

I just bought a HL55 as I prefer using 18650's but the HL16 would be perfect for my kids while camping.

Id prefer lower lumens for the kids as I like my retinas.


----------



## terjee (Jul 30, 2017)

Waiting for a Zebralight H600Fc that should arrive any day now, as I prefer 18650 as well, but I'm slightly uncomfortable with the idea of strapping LiIon batteries to a kids head, so I'm exploring options. She has a decent Silva headlight now, so it's not critical to get a new one. Ordering a HL35, but not yet sure if that'll become her primary, or backup for one of us.


----------



## Sharpie (Aug 1, 2017)

terjee said:


> I prefer 18650 as well, but I'm slightly uncomfortable with the idea of strapping LiIon batteries to a kids head, so I'm exploring options.


Excellent point. Thermal runaway on a 4 year old's head isnt something I want to experience! Single AA or a small rechargeable built in for her....


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 1, 2017)

Weird - I see two websites that both look pretty official:
fenixlighting.com
fenixlight.com

This headlamp is not listed on the first, but is on the second.

Anyways, seems like a good alternative to the ubiquitous 3xAAA non-regulated lights.

I'm hoping the battery compartment has a secondary clip in order to keep the case closed, but accessible without tools, so that not all users have to make sure not to lose their allen wrench.

I like neutral white in general, but it's an even better idea for a kids headlamp, since they're pretty much guaranteed to shine it in your face.


----------



## fenix1 (Aug 1, 2017)

iamlucky13 said:


> Weird - I see two websites that both look pretty official:
> fenixlighting.com
> fenixlight.com
> 
> ...




Hi iamlucky13, 

The official website of Fenix is this one: fenixlight.com
Thanks very much for your good suggestions. We will consider it for further production.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification, Fenix1. Looks like I've been visiting the wrong site.


----------



## Loverofthelight (Aug 3, 2017)

This one is fairly simple and suitable for both the kids and parents, but guys, take care of the allen wrench, haha.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 11, 2017)

Fenix HL16 Giveaway 

_"Enter to win HL16: https://www.facebook.com/fenixproducts; https://www.instagram.com/fenixlight/ ;_
_The 3 reports with the most likes will win this giveaway. Ends at 18:00PM on August 14th, 2017(UTC+8)."
_


----------



## LightObsession (Aug 11, 2017)

I don't like the mode sequence of high-low-medium. I prefer having direct access to low mode, then medium, then high.

Otherwise, looks like a good option for kids.


----------



## PartyPete (Aug 22, 2017)

Cool looking light. 

I really like my HL10, this seems fairly similar except 1x AA instead of a single AAA. Neutral white is a nice touch. 

70 lumens doesn't sound like a lot it's pretty sufficient for basic use. The single battery is much better than those 3 cell contraptions, too.


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 22, 2017)

For my money the TH20 is of better value in every way. It's metal construction, firefly mode, infinite modes in between low and high, and a turbo...all for a couple of dollars more.

The HL16 to me looks like a Petzl from first glance.


----------



## sandalian (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm happy that I'm not the only one who prefere 1xAA headlamp over other battery types.
I've been using Fenix HL23 for about two years and can say that it satisfies me despite the lack of red light.

I'm now looking for another AA headlamp for my wife but this HL16 seems inadequate. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## dhvl1357 (Sep 1, 2017)

Another long-time fan/user of the HL-21 here. Just pitching in to say I recently broke the battery compartment cap on mine (I'm pretty hard on my torches and this is the first fenix to break on me). Superglued it back together (it's not metal) and it seems solid, almost as good as new again. Absolutely love the flip diffuser and the modes.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 1, 2017)

LeanBurn said:


> For my money the TH20 is of better value in every way. It's metal construction, firefly mode, infinite modes in between low and high, and a turbo...all for a couple of dollars more.
> 
> The HL16 to me looks like a Petzl from first glance.



Despite both being 1xAA, they're different classes of light. The Fenix is lighter, cheaper, simpler, and more targeted at casual users.

Sandalian, you'll have to add more detail about what features and performance you're hoping for, including whether a red light mode is critical to you. Maybe start your own recommendation thread?


----------



## terjee (Sep 1, 2017)

Quick update:
I finally got the H600Fc (18650), and after testing it, more or less the same day placed another order for a H53Fc (AA) for the kid. These things are awesome!
The H53Fc - despite being AA - is still a kickass headlamp when you want it to, as she's so far ranked it well above her other lights. Tint and CRI are awesome, mode selection close to perfect, built to last, and so on.


----------



## regulator (Sep 2, 2017)

For the price and features the HL16 looks to be a really nice 1AA headlamp for general use around the house and camp. I much prefer a single AA than 3 AAA's. Its really easy to swap out a spare battery if needed and Energizer Lithium batteries provide pretty decent power.


----------

